# Professional Canadian Looking to Move to South Africa



## CanadaKevin77 (May 25, 2016)

Everyone I speak with regarding making a move has nothing but bad things to say about South Africa. However I see something in the area that appeals to me. I have grown very tired of the Western life and how disposable everything has become in our lives here.

I'm 39 years old, born in Canada just south of Toronto and it feels like I have been running the rat race since I was 19 and I'm mentally exhausted of playing the game only to break even.

I am divorced as of 2.5 years ago and just don't want to be here anymore. I live in the town I was born in and outside of some travel, only know what things are like here.

I went to College to become a Tool and Die Maker and could still work as a machinist if needed. But I ended up getting a promotion years ago that changed my life, I was given the chance to use my technical ability and my skill as a salesman to move out of industry and into the white collar world. Most recently I have been working as an area Manager for a large financial firm.

At my age, I feel that I still have a lot to offer. But I think my talents might be best applied elsewhere.

I would be selling my prized Subaru WRX to finance my move, something I don't want to sell. But if it brings me a better life, that how it has to be.

I want to work, I want to work as soon as I arrive. I have a lot of management experience and would love the chance to work my way up in a company, I have corporate experience and small business experience both in sales and management. I am an outgoing person who leads by example and treats people fairly. This has resulted in myself becoming more of a territory manager slash trainer over the last 3-4 years of my career.

My most recent venture fell apart just as it was getting going. I joined a small firm on the verge of booming from 4 stores to 10, but as I got into the mix the companies financials left me worried. The owners of the company were denied all of the funding that I was told was in place and the company folded operations.

So I am pretty much ready to go.

I just need to renew my Canadian Passport and I am free to travel.

I have no criminal record and have never been guilty of anything more than speeding.

I'm still very active as an amateur boxer and jiu jitsu competitor and hope to continue training for many years to come.

1) Am I right that South Africa isn't a bad place and that if I am willing to work hard, I will suceed?

2) How long will it take me to have my move approved? 

3) Do I need to be accepted into the country before I can seek employment?

I'll be honest, I've done the soul searching and there's nothing keeping me here in Canada. I'm ready to move and leave what I have behind to start over.

I hope I don't have to go the route of marriage to get into the country, I would hope as a Canadian that I might get a bit of a free pass. But if that's the way I have to go, I'm still a big tall man in decent shape 

Any feedback is appreciated.

Kevin from Canada, my friends call me Kev


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

CanadaKevin77 said:


> Everyone I speak with regarding making a move has nothing but bad things to say about South Africa. However I see something in the area that appeals to me. I have grown very tired of the Western life and how disposable everything has become in our lives here.
> 
> I'm 39 years old, born in Canada just south of Toronto and it feels like I have been running the rat race since I was 19 and I'm mentally exhausted of playing the game only to break even.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev,
Wow!! While I am thinking of relocating to Canada, you're thinking of coming to South Africa. I have been in this country for some time now and I must tell you that it's really very difficult landing a job as a foreigner. South Africans tagged everyone a foreigner if you're not a South African. The stigma here is just too much and I must tell you, South Africa is losing it. The rate of unemployment keeps increasing in South Africa and it stands at 25.2% as against rate of unemployment in Canada which stands at 7.1%. The value of Rand keeps decreasing against the US dollar. 
I really want to move to Canada, and plz if u can help me out to get to Canada, I will greatly appreciate that. 
However, I will not discourage you from coming here, but I must warn you that you need to go thru a lot of visa or work permit that will allow u to work here. I currently have a critical skills work permit but yet I can't get a job yet and it's been over 3months since I got the critical skills visa. Some people have been unemployed for close to 12months after getting their critical skills yet no job. 
Another important thing u have to knw is that, the crime rate in this country is just totally unbearable. South Africa has highest crime rate in the world. You need to consider all these factors before moving here. The locals here are really threatened by the presence of foreigners. The point is, a lot of South African young people are too lazy to work. They depend mostly on govt grants and free RDPs houses. But a foreigner will come here with lots of energy to work, but no jobs. 
This is why I wanna move to Canada. So please if u knw of any company who can sponsor me for job in Canada , plz do help a brother in need. 
Why don't you try moving to United States instead of coming to South Africa?
Shd you need any other information, am more than willing to assist you with them. 
Stay blessed!!!


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello Kevin,

First of all, I am an expat based in Cape Town and I must say that it is a very beautiful place and most people in general are very welcoming. I do feel like Cape Town is my second home, and I have been here for the last seven years. We have a really nice lifestyle here, we live in an upmarket place, we travel three times a year, we can afford a lifestyle that if we stayed in our country, we would have only dreamed of BUT...

All of this can only happen if a) you manage to get a visa and b) if you manage to get a job c) you have a job in an area lacking local critical skills. And let me tell you that is a real mission in itself.

I am highly qualified and experienced, but it took me 3 years to get a job with a decent salary. My husband is highly qualified too but Dept of Home Affairs gives us a real hard time when it comes to giving us our work permits. My husband lost 2 job offers because the professional bodies locally took months and months to register him, and home affairs took their own sweet time in giving him the right permit. Please note that both our jobs are on the critical skills list visa.

If you manage to get a visa, it's still really hard to get a job. Big companies will give priority to local people, and your best bet will be to apply with international companies that don't necessarily have to comply with the BEE requirements. Even then, you have to differentiate yourself from local candidates, like for me I use my French speaking skills to make my CV more appealing to potential employers. Despite my Masters degree at a top uni, I worked in a call centre like company for years, at a very low salary before i could move onto something new.

Now if you manage to get a job, which is a long, tedious and demotivating process, you will need to ensure that you get a job that will allow you to atleast maintain the same lifestyle that you are used to in Canada. If you live in good and safe areas, the rent can be VERY high. With the rand continuously losing value, in real terms, you might not be saving any money at all.

You mentioned you want to get away from the rat race, but I personally think that it gets even worse here. It's no fun sending out hundreds of CVs per week and then being told that you are foreigner so you can't be considered!

If I were you, I would go to a country that values foreigners with international experience and who would welcome you with open arms. 

We are so fed up with the incompetence of Home Affairs and the declining rand, that at the moment we are considering moving to new locations. Seychelles might be our next stop or the middle east, poles apart, but atleast we are feeling welcomed by them!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> Hello Kevin,
> 
> First of all, I am an expat based in Cape Town and I must say that it is a very beautiful place and most people in general are very welcoming. I do feel like Cape Town is my second home, and I have been here for the last seven years. We have a really nice lifestyle here, we live in an upmarket place, we travel three times a year, we can afford a lifestyle that if we stayed in our country, we would have only dreamed of BUT...
> 
> ...


Hi Ruby,

Could you plz link me with any call centre jobs until i find something suitable in my skills area.. I am so tired of this endless job applications with my CSV. I need a job asap in order to support my family in this country. Time is moving so fast.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Hi Ruby,
> 
> Could you plz link me with any call centre jobs until i find something suitable in my skills area.. I am so tired of this endless job applications with my CSV. I need a job asap in order to support my family in this country. Time is moving so fast.


Hi there,

Sure I can try. Are you based in Cape Town?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sure I can try. Are you based in Cape Town?


Am based in Johannesburg, but I can relocate to Cape Town. Am available immediately. 
Thanks for your kind assistance at this time.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Am based in Johannesburg, but I can relocate to Cape Town. Am available immediately.
> Thanks for your kind assistance at this time.


I'll send you my details shortly


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> I'll send you my details shortly


Thanks so much. Am grateful !!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@CanadaKevin77 - did you come right with advice? Perhaps the best thing will be to come over for a 90-day stay to check everything out and also start interviewing?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

He will need to have valid work permit before he can be considered for any position. I will not advice him to make a move to come here. This country doesn't appreciate foreigners in all sense that matters.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

If you need to consider buying things, you may find this site very useful..http://uk.chesterfieldbags.com/product-category/men/mens-backpacks/
Give it a try and come back to thank me.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Kevin

Firstly....come to SA as a visitor and spend some time looking around. Cape Town, Joburg and Durban are three different climates and cultures. What's good for someone isn't good for another.

Second....decide what your skills are. look at the list of critical skills and see where your strengths lie. You will need to register with the most appropriate professional body for you accreditation. Unless you are degree qualified, you will need to provide certificates confirming your artisan skills.

It's a long and painful process....


----------

